# Anal Fissures are a pain in the rear! Need advice...



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

My doctor told me it's very hard to cure an anal fissure and now I believe her! It's so frustrating to finally get my bowels working 75% correctly only to have this enormous amount of pain with every BM. If it isn't one thing, it's another. Normal BM's? Re-torn anal fissure! No lower bowel symptoms? Upper gastric symptoms! No upper gastric symptoms? Here comes the constipation! I feel like I'm in some kind of round-robin gastrointestinal tournament that never ends! Well, at least I'm not feeling bloated and nauseated. I really need to look on the bright side and be optimistic but right now a perfectly decent BM (longed for by every IBS-er!) is ruined by the fire it causes coming out! Has anyone on this BB ever gotten rid of an anal fissure, and if so, how? Help!


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I've had them and gotten rid of them. Haven't had any in a while. I just remember lots of sitz baths. I think they heal by themselves. I try to avoid straining now and don't let my stools get that hard. Lots of hydration and fiber.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I've had them and gotten rid of them. Haven't had any in a while. I just remember lots of sitz baths. I think they heal by themselves. I try to avoid straining now and don't let my stools get that hard. Lots of hydration and fiber.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I had the fissure operation many years ago. It never came back. I am so glad I HAD IT DONE. It was driving me crazy before I had the operation. That was 40years ago. I don't understand why doctors don't say, "do the operation". It is now 2001, haven't new technquies been developed? I recently had an eye operation that didn't excist a few years ago. I am lucky I have the problem this year instead of 10years ago. Good luck on your search for a cure.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I had the fissure operation many years ago. It never came back. I am so glad I HAD IT DONE. It was driving me crazy before I had the operation. That was 40years ago. I don't understand why doctors don't say, "do the operation". It is now 2001, haven't new technquies been developed? I recently had an eye operation that didn't excist a few years ago. I am lucky I have the problem this year instead of 10years ago. Good luck on your search for a cure.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have an anal fissure that is healing. I've found that drinking lots more fluids than I normally do helps get things out without as much pain. Just when I think it is better, it seems I bleed again.







Good luck to you.------------------"It is only possible to live happily ever after on a day-to- day basis." --Margaret Bonnano


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have an anal fissure that is healing. I've found that drinking lots more fluids than I normally do helps get things out without as much pain. Just when I think it is better, it seems I bleed again.







Good luck to you.------------------"It is only possible to live happily ever after on a day-to- day basis." --Margaret Bonnano


----------



## faye (Jul 15, 2001)

re: fissures Here's what I remember was suggested to me when I had them1. as many hot baths as you can tolerate2. use Tucks pads to wipe3. a prescription of hydrocortizone cream4. whatever you are doing or add to your routine to make the stools softer, more regular. The big culprit of fissures is straining. Hope this helps Faye


----------



## faye (Jul 15, 2001)

re: fissures Here's what I remember was suggested to me when I had them1. as many hot baths as you can tolerate2. use Tucks pads to wipe3. a prescription of hydrocortizone cream4. whatever you are doing or add to your routine to make the stools softer, more regular. The big culprit of fissures is straining. Hope this helps Faye


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2001)

Lucia: Did you have fissures or a fistula? They are two different things. As I understand it fissures are tears in the rectum and fistulas are basically tunnels of infection that usually extend from the rectum and work their way either to the outside or keeping going internally, looking for an outlet. I also had a fistula operation 45 years ago and have never had it come back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2001)

Lucia: Did you have fissures or a fistula? They are two different things. As I understand it fissures are tears in the rectum and fistulas are basically tunnels of infection that usually extend from the rectum and work their way either to the outside or keeping going internally, looking for an outlet. I also had a fistula operation 45 years ago and have never had it come back.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I definately have a fissure; my doc took a look and said, "Yep, there's a tear in there." Gee, thanks. I have not yet bought the hyrdocortisone ointment she recommended and it's a little hard to do sitz baths while at work. My stools aren't hard; they actually kind of disintegrate when the toilet is flushed. I got the fissure when I was on the antibiotics for the H. Pylori infection and was having D for two weeks. I thought it was just irritated until I saw the blood. I had my doc check, and that's when she found the tear. I thought last week that it was gone but yesterday I had a massive BM and it re-tore, and today I'm bleeding with the BM again. Argh!!! I don't understand why it does that because my stools are rarely dry and/or hard. Now my bum feels like I have a chronic rash or something. My job is in Data Entry so you can imagine the sitting all day is very uncomfortable. I guess I will try the hydrocortisone. ***sigh***Gail, faye, etc.: how long did it take for the fissure to heal? I heard someone say they've had one for 20 years on a different post. Surely mine won't last that long???


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I definately have a fissure; my doc took a look and said, "Yep, there's a tear in there." Gee, thanks. I have not yet bought the hyrdocortisone ointment she recommended and it's a little hard to do sitz baths while at work. My stools aren't hard; they actually kind of disintegrate when the toilet is flushed. I got the fissure when I was on the antibiotics for the H. Pylori infection and was having D for two weeks. I thought it was just irritated until I saw the blood. I had my doc check, and that's when she found the tear. I thought last week that it was gone but yesterday I had a massive BM and it re-tore, and today I'm bleeding with the BM again. Argh!!! I don't understand why it does that because my stools are rarely dry and/or hard. Now my bum feels like I have a chronic rash or something. My job is in Data Entry so you can imagine the sitting all day is very uncomfortable. I guess I will try the hydrocortisone. ***sigh***Gail, faye, etc.: how long did it take for the fissure to heal? I heard someone say they've had one for 20 years on a different post. Surely mine won't last that long???


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

It was a long time ago, so I can't remember. I used to get them in high school and college. That's so strange that you get them without hard stools. I think it took me about two weeks to heal each time. I used to get them a lot, but haven't had one in over 20 years.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

It was a long time ago, so I can't remember. I used to get them in high school and college. That's so strange that you get them without hard stools. I think it took me about two weeks to heal each time. I used to get them a lot, but haven't had one in over 20 years.


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

Odeal, if you don't mind me asking where was your fistula? I had one in between "the two" and I was contantly getting UTI's. I had to have a epesiotomy(sp?) and have my inside sewn together again, and now I think it is back - is it possible for someone to have skin that just stretches out and doesn't go back to normal or is my doctor a quack?


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

Odeal, if you don't mind me asking where was your fistula? I had one in between "the two" and I was contantly getting UTI's. I had to have a epesiotomy(sp?) and have my inside sewn together again, and now I think it is back - is it possible for someone to have skin that just stretches out and doesn't go back to normal or is my doctor a quack?


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

I would be very careful about using hydrocortisone cream on an anal fissure. Anal fissures tend to be chronic problems that are difficult to heal, and hydrocortisone is not intended to be used for a prolonged period of time. When used for a prolonged period, hydrocortisone can cause the skin to become thinner and more prone to infection. Hydrocortisone is an anti-inflammatory agent. I am unaware of any credible evidence that it promotes healing of cut skin, and there is evidence that it actually interferes with the healing of cut skin.I would not use hydrocortisone on an anal fissure that is bleeding. http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual/section3/chapter35/35c.htm http://www.ssamed.com/new_page_2.htm http://health.com/wynks/PsoriasisWYNK2000-...octorcando.html http://www.cma.ca/drugs/synopses/Hydrocortisone.htm http://www.dermatologistrx.com/Glossary%20n-z.htm http://www.cipla.com/ourproducts/36/entofoam.htm [This message has been edited by hanktotem (edited 08-11-2001).]


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

I would be very careful about using hydrocortisone cream on an anal fissure. Anal fissures tend to be chronic problems that are difficult to heal, and hydrocortisone is not intended to be used for a prolonged period of time. When used for a prolonged period, hydrocortisone can cause the skin to become thinner and more prone to infection. Hydrocortisone is an anti-inflammatory agent. I am unaware of any credible evidence that it promotes healing of cut skin, and there is evidence that it actually interferes with the healing of cut skin.I would not use hydrocortisone on an anal fissure that is bleeding. http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual/section3/chapter35/35c.htm http://www.ssamed.com/new_page_2.htm http://health.com/wynks/PsoriasisWYNK2000-...octorcando.html http://www.cma.ca/drugs/synopses/Hydrocortisone.htm http://www.dermatologistrx.com/Glossary%20n-z.htm http://www.cipla.com/ourproducts/36/entofoam.htm [This message has been edited by hanktotem (edited 08-11-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2001)

WD40 - All I can offer for a cure is Alo vera. my husband suffered with a rectal fissure and went to a Proc Doctor. He recommended surgery immediatly for him but back in those days we didnt have an ounce of hospitalization so he wasnt admitted as a patient. He took a lot of spitz baths and used Aloe Vera suppositories daily. He eventually returned to normal and since then hasnt had a reoccuring episode. His ordeal happened about 38 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2001)

WD40 - All I can offer for a cure is Alo vera. my husband suffered with a rectal fissure and went to a Proc Doctor. He recommended surgery immediatly for him but back in those days we didnt have an ounce of hospitalization so he wasnt admitted as a patient. He took a lot of spitz baths and used Aloe Vera suppositories daily. He eventually returned to normal and since then hasnt had a reoccuring episode. His ordeal happened about 38 years ago.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

hanktotem, my doctor was the one who told me use hydrocortisone ointment. In fact, she specifically told me to get the ointment, not the cream, and then wrote it down on a Rx paper. Doh! I think I will need to try to do the sitz baths when I'm at home. Jaynee, not sure if I can use suppositories. I can't even get a tampon in so I can't imagine what I'd go thru in the backside (sorry, guys







)Yes, my stools tend to be soft but the extra fiber I use makes them really bulky, so they come out kinda fat and then disintegrate. Maybe it's the stretching? The bleeding isn't so bad anymore and they were much more painful a few weeks ago. I wonder if I should let myself get constipated to let it heal up a little?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

hanktotem, my doctor was the one who told me use hydrocortisone ointment. In fact, she specifically told me to get the ointment, not the cream, and then wrote it down on a Rx paper. Doh! I think I will need to try to do the sitz baths when I'm at home. Jaynee, not sure if I can use suppositories. I can't even get a tampon in so I can't imagine what I'd go thru in the backside (sorry, guys







)Yes, my stools tend to be soft but the extra fiber I use makes them really bulky, so they come out kinda fat and then disintegrate. Maybe it's the stretching? The bleeding isn't so bad anymore and they were much more painful a few weeks ago. I wonder if I should let myself get constipated to let it heal up a little?


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Ouch, don't do that! There's nothing like a hard stool to rip the fissure open again. Just take lots of sitz baths to keep it clean, so it can heal.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Ouch, don't do that! There's nothing like a hard stool to rip the fissure open again. Just take lots of sitz baths to keep it clean, so it can heal.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

GailSusan, Yikes! I hadn't thought of that. I'll keep 'em nice and lubed!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

GailSusan, Yikes! I hadn't thought of that. I'll keep 'em nice and lubed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2001)

I've had recurring anal fissures--sometimes the same one reopening and other times new ones--for many years. It usually happens when I'm constipated, but not always. The best solution I've found is to "lubricate" the area at bedtime with some A & D ointment on a finger cot.I do this every night. It makes the morning bm a lot easier. (A & D ointment is available in the baby supply section of most stores. Not expensive, as some people who have had babies know.) These fissures tend to take about 6 to 7 weeks to heal, and during that time you'll probably notice some slight bleeding. That doesn't necessarily mean it isn't healing though. As time passes the healing occurs, and the pain is gone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2001)

I've had recurring anal fissures--sometimes the same one reopening and other times new ones--for many years. It usually happens when I'm constipated, but not always. The best solution I've found is to "lubricate" the area at bedtime with some A & D ointment on a finger cot.I do this every night. It makes the morning bm a lot easier. (A & D ointment is available in the baby supply section of most stores. Not expensive, as some people who have had babies know.) These fissures tend to take about 6 to 7 weeks to heal, and during that time you'll probably notice some slight bleeding. That doesn't necessarily mean it isn't healing though. As time passes the healing occurs, and the pain is gone.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks, xoxox, I'll look for it next time I'm at the drug store. Is A & D hydrocortisone?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks, xoxox, I'll look for it next time I'm at the drug store. Is A & D hydrocortisone?


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

hanktotem, hydrocortisone cream(i think an ointment might be to messy) is an appropriate prescription for anal fissures or for most if not all inflammatory conditions of the rectal area. of all the corticosteroid creams hydrocortisone is the mildest and should not deliver untoward side effects even with prolonged use. the fluorinated corticosteroid creams are much more potent and those may cause tissue atrophy amongst other things after extended use. anal fissures are not tears in your skin but tears in the anal mucosa. unlike the skin the mucosa is very vascular but even considering this fact you would have to apply alot of cortisone cream to stir up any systemic effects. our poster should follow the advice of his or her doctor but he should ask why an ointment is preferable to a cream. my thinking would make a cream preferable because ointments have a tendency to create a messier situation down there.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

hanktotem, hydrocortisone cream(i think an ointment might be to messy) is an appropriate prescription for anal fissures or for most if not all inflammatory conditions of the rectal area. of all the corticosteroid creams hydrocortisone is the mildest and should not deliver untoward side effects even with prolonged use. the fluorinated corticosteroid creams are much more potent and those may cause tissue atrophy amongst other things after extended use. anal fissures are not tears in your skin but tears in the anal mucosa. unlike the skin the mucosa is very vascular but even considering this fact you would have to apply alot of cortisone cream to stir up any systemic effects. our poster should follow the advice of his or her doctor but he should ask why an ointment is preferable to a cream. my thinking would make a cream preferable because ointments have a tendency to create a messier situation down there.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

i've used proctocort cream many years ago for pruritus ani and fissures with great success. this cream is buffered to an acid(+) ph which helps counteract the basic(-) nature of our stools. the feces can cause a base burn either through diarrhea or on already inflammed mucosa.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

i've used proctocort cream many years ago for pruritus ani and fissures with great success. this cream is buffered to an acid(+) ph which helps counteract the basic(-) nature of our stools. the feces can cause a base burn either through diarrhea or on already inflammed mucosa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

Hi, WD40. A & D ointment isn't cortisone. It has vitamins A and D in it, and is very mild. So it's safe for babies' bottoms. I like it because it can be used safely for a long time, on a daily basis, while cortisone is usually just prescribed for the short term. Sometimes I need to lubricate the fissure for many weeks (until it's healed), so I feel the A & D is safer. But I'm sure the cortisone product is a good one, and would aid healing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

Hi, WD40. A & D ointment isn't cortisone. It has vitamins A and D in it, and is very mild. So it's safe for babies' bottoms. I like it because it can be used safely for a long time, on a daily basis, while cortisone is usually just prescribed for the short term. Sometimes I need to lubricate the fissure for many weeks (until it's healed), so I feel the A & D is safer. But I'm sure the cortisone product is a good one, and would aid healing.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well I have definately learned a few things in this post.







My doctor told me to buy the ointment because ointments are supposedly sold at a lower cost than creams and they work about the same. I don't really mind a "mess" down there as long as the burn stops!







Is the fact that a fissure is a tear in the mucosal lining and not actual skin the reason that the feces passing over them doesn't lead to bacterial infection?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well I have definately learned a few things in this post.







My doctor told me to buy the ointment because ointments are supposedly sold at a lower cost than creams and they work about the same. I don't really mind a "mess" down there as long as the burn stops!







Is the fact that a fissure is a tear in the mucosal lining and not actual skin the reason that the feces passing over them doesn't lead to bacterial infection?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

If you're having to strain to go, then stop. Find some way to avoid having to strain at all costs, as it just aggravates the fissure. If you don't have a latex allergy, consider small enemas (using a baby syringe) till you have some improvement. You don't even have to insert the tube more than 1/8" after practice. The water may provide the lubrication you need to avoid straining. Speak to your doctor, of course.My GI doc prescribed Aciphex for me last December. My fissure tore as a result of this stuff. The surgeon prescribed 0.2% nitroglycerine cream for it; which I had to have custom made. He wasn't even sure it would help, but that's all he had to offer. I have no idea whether this would help you, but speak to your doctor about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2001)

If you're having to strain to go, then stop. Find some way to avoid having to strain at all costs, as it just aggravates the fissure. If you don't have a latex allergy, consider small enemas (using a baby syringe) till you have some improvement. You don't even have to insert the tube more than 1/8" after practice. The water may provide the lubrication you need to avoid straining. Speak to your doctor, of course.My GI doc prescribed Aciphex for me last December. My fissure tore as a result of this stuff. The surgeon prescribed 0.2% nitroglycerine cream for it; which I had to have custom made. He wasn't even sure it would help, but that's all he had to offer. I have no idea whether this would help you, but speak to your doctor about it.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

See a specialist and ask for a prescription for Nitroglycerin ointment. It has to be made by a compounding pharmacy (one that still mixes it's own medicines rather than just pouring pills from one big bottle to a smaller one) and usually a colo-rectal surgeon (proctologist) is the guy who will know about it and where to send you. I had a fissure that was totally healed in about a week with this stuff (It increases the blood supply to the area and promotes healing.) Here are a few good articles about this treatment. http://www.fascrs.org/brochures/anal-fissure.html http://www.boardsailor.com/jack/af/index.html


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

See a specialist and ask for a prescription for Nitroglycerin ointment. It has to be made by a compounding pharmacy (one that still mixes it's own medicines rather than just pouring pills from one big bottle to a smaller one) and usually a colo-rectal surgeon (proctologist) is the guy who will know about it and where to send you. I had a fissure that was totally healed in about a week with this stuff (It increases the blood supply to the area and promotes healing.) Here are a few good articles about this treatment. http://www.fascrs.org/brochures/anal-fissure.html http://www.boardsailor.com/jack/af/index.html


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Isn't nitroglycerin the stuff people use to get their heart pumping? I think my dad had to use it after his heart attack. He had to put it under his tongue. If I remember correctly my grandpa had it in a cream/patch form. Anyway, the fissure doesn't seem to be bothering me too much this week. It's more itchy than painful. I have been using only Tucks or Wet Ones after I go and that seems to offer a little relief. I don't think I need an enema as I have BM's every day. I've had more of a problem with "charley horse" cramping pain than anything else. Then once the BM starts the pain goes away. Hurts like heck until then!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Isn't nitroglycerin the stuff people use to get their heart pumping? I think my dad had to use it after his heart attack. He had to put it under his tongue. If I remember correctly my grandpa had it in a cream/patch form. Anyway, the fissure doesn't seem to be bothering me too much this week. It's more itchy than painful. I have been using only Tucks or Wet Ones after I go and that seems to offer a little relief. I don't think I need an enema as I have BM's every day. I've had more of a problem with "charley horse" cramping pain than anything else. Then once the BM starts the pain goes away. Hurts like heck until then!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2001)

They lie! The pain most definitely does NOT disappear after a few days


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2001)

They lie! The pain most definitely does NOT disappear after a few days


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

Sometimes the pain will go away after a few days, other times not. I've had a number of them. I guess it depends upon whether it's an old fissure, with scar tissue, that has just reopened a little, or whether it's a fissure in a new area. My proctologist said that if the fissure forms in existing scar tissue (from other fissures), the pain will go away more quickl./ Skin in scar tissue is less sensitive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

Sometimes the pain will go away after a few days, other times not. I've had a number of them. I guess it depends upon whether it's an old fissure, with scar tissue, that has just reopened a little, or whether it's a fissure in a new area. My proctologist said that if the fissure forms in existing scar tissue (from other fissures), the pain will go away more quickl./ Skin in scar tissue is less sensitive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I meant pain after surgery. I've had two hemorrhoidectomies and a fissurectomy. The pain was intense for almost the complete 3 weeks of recovery. The docs' parting words were always "don't get constipated". Now, doc, I'm here because I constantly get constipated


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I meant pain after surgery. I've had two hemorrhoidectomies and a fissurectomy. The pain was intense for almost the complete 3 weeks of recovery. The docs' parting words were always "don't get constipated". Now, doc, I'm here because I constantly get constipated


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have suffered from fissures most of my life. What works for me and always has is the hydrocortisone ointment. This ointment should come with a long adapter to insert into the rectum. It hurts a lot but you have to insert the adapter as high as you can and then squeeze the ointment in as you slowly withdraw the adapter. You have to get that ointment up as high as you can, this is very important. I would use the ointment mostly at night but when things were really bad I would use it after each bowel movement. This should heal up the fissure enough that the pain will subside within a few days. As long as your stool stays soft you should not recrack it open. You may need to take Colace or some other stool softener until the fissure is healed. I have had many fissures but they have all healed up with this treatment. I tend to get fissures once every couple of months when the constipation is bad.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I have suffered from fissures most of my life. What works for me and always has is the hydrocortisone ointment. This ointment should come with a long adapter to insert into the rectum. It hurts a lot but you have to insert the adapter as high as you can and then squeeze the ointment in as you slowly withdraw the adapter. You have to get that ointment up as high as you can, this is very important. I would use the ointment mostly at night but when things were really bad I would use it after each bowel movement. This should heal up the fissure enough that the pain will subside within a few days. As long as your stool stays soft you should not recrack it open. You may need to take Colace or some other stool softener until the fissure is healed. I have had many fissures but they have all healed up with this treatment. I tend to get fissures once every couple of months when the constipation is bad.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I, too, get lovely fissures--the same one has been bugging me since February. It heals, but then along comes my "monthly visitor" which always brings with it constipation, and the fun starts all over again. Last month at that time, the fissure got infected, and the infection spread into my rectum, which was fun for the whole family, let me tell ya.







But the main thing I wanted to say was, WD40, do NOT use a Tucks Pad on a fissure! Tucks Pad have alcohol and witch hazel in them, which is great for hemorrhoids because they shrink the hemorrhoids, but TERRIBLE for fissures. Using a Tucks Pad on a fissure is like rubbing alcohol on a cut--ouch! I used to use Tucks Pad, until my old dr. set me straight and told me it was one of the worst things I could do--guaranteed burning and stinging.She suggested that, when I go to the bathroom, I wipe my bottom with a good, hypo-allergenic lotion. I use Vaseline's Intensive Care with Vitamin E and petroluem jelly, which said she was fine, and it has helped me. It feels nice and cool and prevents irritation from the toilet paper. I'd ask your dr. about this before you try it, just to be on the safe side, but it does give me some relief.And, to throw my two cents worth in on the hydro-cortisone cream debate, I have used a 2% HC cream for the past month. My new dr (I moved, so I had to switch drs--I didn't think the old one was incompetent) only wants me to use it for another month, since it *can* (not will--can) lead to weakening of the skin/tissues in that area. And, as we know, that just sets us up for more problems with fissures and hemorrhoids.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I, too, get lovely fissures--the same one has been bugging me since February. It heals, but then along comes my "monthly visitor" which always brings with it constipation, and the fun starts all over again. Last month at that time, the fissure got infected, and the infection spread into my rectum, which was fun for the whole family, let me tell ya.







But the main thing I wanted to say was, WD40, do NOT use a Tucks Pad on a fissure! Tucks Pad have alcohol and witch hazel in them, which is great for hemorrhoids because they shrink the hemorrhoids, but TERRIBLE for fissures. Using a Tucks Pad on a fissure is like rubbing alcohol on a cut--ouch! I used to use Tucks Pad, until my old dr. set me straight and told me it was one of the worst things I could do--guaranteed burning and stinging.She suggested that, when I go to the bathroom, I wipe my bottom with a good, hypo-allergenic lotion. I use Vaseline's Intensive Care with Vitamin E and petroluem jelly, which said she was fine, and it has helped me. It feels nice and cool and prevents irritation from the toilet paper. I'd ask your dr. about this before you try it, just to be on the safe side, but it does give me some relief.And, to throw my two cents worth in on the hydro-cortisone cream debate, I have used a 2% HC cream for the past month. My new dr (I moved, so I had to switch drs--I didn't think the old one was incompetent) only wants me to use it for another month, since it *can* (not will--can) lead to weakening of the skin/tissues in that area. And, as we know, that just sets us up for more problems with fissures and hemorrhoids.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I would like to avoid any kind of surgery at all, ever! LOL...just paranoid about being put under, I guess. Yes, my doc was the one who told me to wipe with Tucks pads. It feels soothing for the burning feeling but doesn't seem to do much else. I am now using Wet Ones and bought some Hydrocortisone Ointment, although I wasn't sure how to use it. Nicole, are you sure you stick it way up in there? I read the box and it said not to insert it into the rectum, just on the outside, so that's what I've been doing. I just had a major D bout an hour ago and it burned like crazy! (I had to go into work early and ended up drinking a cup and a half of coffee - it gets me every time!







) It was definately a two-flusher. Sometimes it feels like it's burning in more than one place. There's no more blood but it still feels raw and gets itchy when the stool passes by. I'm not C at all these days but sometimes when the BM starts it hurts so bad when it hits the fissure that my muscles tighten and it acts like C because it kind of "schloops" back up and gets "stuck" until I get the courage to just push it through the pain of the fissure. I think it hurt less when the bleeding was heavy! Okay, I'm going to try the Hydrocortizone for a month, using only Wet Ones or a sitz bath to cleanse myself and definately not allow myself to get C. Don't forget, I work in Data Entry. I sit on my tush all day long and my poor bum can't take much more! Do you guys think one of those donut-thingies for hemmies would help?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I would like to avoid any kind of surgery at all, ever! LOL...just paranoid about being put under, I guess. Yes, my doc was the one who told me to wipe with Tucks pads. It feels soothing for the burning feeling but doesn't seem to do much else. I am now using Wet Ones and bought some Hydrocortisone Ointment, although I wasn't sure how to use it. Nicole, are you sure you stick it way up in there? I read the box and it said not to insert it into the rectum, just on the outside, so that's what I've been doing. I just had a major D bout an hour ago and it burned like crazy! (I had to go into work early and ended up drinking a cup and a half of coffee - it gets me every time!







) It was definately a two-flusher. Sometimes it feels like it's burning in more than one place. There's no more blood but it still feels raw and gets itchy when the stool passes by. I'm not C at all these days but sometimes when the BM starts it hurts so bad when it hits the fissure that my muscles tighten and it acts like C because it kind of "schloops" back up and gets "stuck" until I get the courage to just push it through the pain of the fissure. I think it hurt less when the bleeding was heavy! Okay, I'm going to try the Hydrocortizone for a month, using only Wet Ones or a sitz bath to cleanse myself and definately not allow myself to get C. Don't forget, I work in Data Entry. I sit on my tush all day long and my poor bum can't take much more! Do you guys think one of those donut-thingies for hemmies would help?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Sounds like you're having a rectal spasm from the pain. That's what I was having a few months ago when I had the tear due to the Aciphex. Have you asked about using nitroglycerine ointment? It's applied to the outside (thankfully). It is carried into the system by absorbtion into the bloodstream. Another thing I have taken is Anusol HC. I never felt like it was giving me that much benefit, but it seemed like that was the only thing they had to offer at the time. It has 25mg of Hydrocortisone Acetate per suppository. This gives you a known measured dose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Sounds like you're having a rectal spasm from the pain. That's what I was having a few months ago when I had the tear due to the Aciphex. Have you asked about using nitroglycerine ointment? It's applied to the outside (thankfully). It is carried into the system by absorbtion into the bloodstream. Another thing I have taken is Anusol HC. I never felt like it was giving me that much benefit, but it seemed like that was the only thing they had to offer at the time. It has 25mg of Hydrocortisone Acetate per suppository. This gives you a known measured dose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

mine would never heal.Had a fissurectomy.Real painful for about three weeks after surgery.But took care of it.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

mine would never heal.Had a fissurectomy.Real painful for about three weeks after surgery.But took care of it.Good luck.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thank you one and all for all the advice you've given me. I feel like I can at least minimize the discomfort. I have found that if I get a good mix of soluble and unsoluble fibers the stools don't seem to burn me as much as they exit. I have been getting too much of one type of fiber and I think that's why it was so uncomfortable and grating on my behind. My company will be changing insurance companies soon so I will wait until I get a new doc to ask about any new treatments. Thanks again







.[This message has been edited by WD40 (edited 08-26-2001).]


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thank you one and all for all the advice you've given me. I feel like I can at least minimize the discomfort. I have found that if I get a good mix of soluble and unsoluble fibers the stools don't seem to burn me as much as they exit. I have been getting too much of one type of fiber and I think that's why it was so uncomfortable and grating on my behind. My company will be changing insurance companies soon so I will wait until I get a new doc to ask about any new treatments. Thanks again







.[This message has been edited by WD40 (edited 08-26-2001).]


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Yes WD40 I am sure you stick the cream up there. My GP has prescribed this treatment for me many times and it is consistent with some of the newer articles on the treatment of fissures. I believe there is a GIMEC article on it; I just can't remember where I read it. I have never had to use the cream for more than 2 weeks, even if I have recracked. The HC cream I use(proctosedyl ointment) you can't get in the U.S. so it may be somewhat different than what you have been prescribed. You can get triple care incontinent cleanser by smith and nephew or use calmoseptine ointment to dob on after each bm.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Yes WD40 I am sure you stick the cream up there. My GP has prescribed this treatment for me many times and it is consistent with some of the newer articles on the treatment of fissures. I believe there is a GIMEC article on it; I just can't remember where I read it. I have never had to use the cream for more than 2 weeks, even if I have recracked. The HC cream I use(proctosedyl ointment) you can't get in the U.S. so it may be somewhat different than what you have been prescribed. You can get triple care incontinent cleanser by smith and nephew or use calmoseptine ointment to dob on after each bm.


----------

